# [SOLVED] Boot Screen Freezes!!!



## soppy1291 (Mar 22, 2007)

My brother's computer just randomly went to the logon screen. Then he restarted it and it froze at the boot screen. Can't hit system recovery, settings, boot menu, anything. Please help. Could this be a virus or did the computer malfunction. I'm not sure if this is in the right forum so i just put it in the one i thought best. we have already tried restarting the computer but it just freezes. Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## soppy1291 (Mar 22, 2007)

*Re: Boot Screen Freezes!!!*

my mistake, not the boot screen, the screen before that, where the manufacturer's logo comes up. he has the same system specs as me btw.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

*Re: Boot Screen Freezes!!!*

Sounds like it failed the POST. Can he enter the BIOS setup by hitting the appropriate key?


----------



## soppy1291 (Mar 22, 2007)

*Re: Boot Screen Freezes!!!*

i can't do anything. it freezes before i can press any of the buttons. i tried hp support chat and it royally $ucked (really sorry if we aren't allowed to say this but i feel it needed to be expressed) my brother is on the phone with support right now. is there anything i can do to fox this?


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

*Re: Boot Screen Freezes!!!*

Try clearing the CMOS.

What are the system specs or what is the model number?

Moving you to Motherboards, BIOS, and CPU support.


----------



## soppy1291 (Mar 22, 2007)

*Re: Boot Screen Freezes!!!*

it is the same type of computer i have. anyway, we called the tech support line (much better than the online chat) and they told us to unhook the printer cable. it worked. i have no idea why but that was th problem. our printer need fixing now, but the computer runs. thanks for the help though.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

*Re: Boot Screen Freezes!!!*

I have seen computers hang (including my own laptop) at the POST for no apparent reason and it was because of some USB device. Just leave it unhooked when you turn on the computer. The printer itself might be OK.


----------



## soppy1291 (Mar 22, 2007)

*Re: Boot Screen Freezes!!!*

ok, sorry for resurecting this thread but i thought this might be helpful to some other people. it was the printer. something had happened to it, or so we thought. about a week after the last post i made, my brother's computer's hard drive fried itself. thats right, randomly erased itself and everything on it. we ordered another one from hp, thank god it was under warranty. that hard drive had a virus on it that destroyed whatever file you opened and made popups appear every 10 minutes like clockwork. so i reformatted and when i did that, it said it was unable to do so because startup.exe was missing (i assume this is a very important file. we had to restart the computer which luckily triggered the reformat option. i did a destructive reformatting and so far we haven't had any problems (a little less than a month). thanks for your help everyone.


----------



## biblehero23 (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks you for the help i was about to cry cause my mom was about to by me a laptop and all of a sudden this happens thanks for the help


----------

